
Show HN: Sideshow, a minimalistic dashboard-as-a-service - mieky
https://github.com/mieky/sideshow
======
debarshri
At my work we use combination of certain chrome extensions to achieve these
functionalities. I wonder if this can help us in anyway

~~~
mieky
I actually made this because we needed such a simple web page cycler for our
office kitchen display. Out of curiosity, what kind of extensions do you use?

~~~
beaker52
I've used TabCarousel which rotates tabs and refreshes at intervals.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabcarousel/ddldim...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabcarousel/ddldimidiliclngjipajmjjiakhbcohn?hl=en)

------
what-no-tests
LOL WUT.

Seriously - what is the purpose of this?

------
kirushik
Seems to be clashing names with another notable project called Sideshow,
javascript library for interactive tours:
[https://github.com/fortesinformatica/Sideshow](https://github.com/fortesinformatica/Sideshow)

~~~
mieky
Thanks for the heads-up!

